# Honestly, there's only 4 personality types



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

The Hard-worker - ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP
These guys are honest, hardworking people, who are loyal to the bone. Although they can be a bit quiet and tend to enjoy being alone, they enjoy having company over. These guys can be a bit reserved at once, but once you get to know more about them, you like them for who they are.
The Social One - ENFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENTP
These guys are always surrounded by people, and always need to have friends. Though they are good at socializing, and are willing to help any of their friends who are in trouble. These social-smart people have a hard time doing things alone, as they need buddies to work with them as that feels natural to them.
The Quiet One - INTP, INFJ, INFP, ISFP
These guys are charming and sensitive people who tend to be very expressive. Often placing other people's needs before their needs, they can be burnt out by the time they start their own work. Although these guys tend to be very good at making friends, they are more on the introverted side which is a letdown for them, and they can get easily distracted
The Leader - INTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ
These guys are efficient and know what they're doing. They always want to be the alpha male of the pack, and they are especially street-smart and good at manipulation. Though these guys aren't evil at heart, these guys make excellent villains, as such the meme Karen is a thing. They especially are efficient with their plans and are the reason why America is rich.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

L'homme Unique said:


> The Leader - INTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ
> They especially are efficient with their plans and are the reason why America is rich.


GG I'm the villain personality type. Who be the hero types that I battle with?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Where does the DGAF type fit in all this?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

L'homme Unique said:


> The Social One - ENFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENTP
> These guys are always surrounded by people, and always need to have friends. Though they are good at socializing, and are willing to help any of their friends who are in trouble. These social-smart people have a hard time doing things alone, as they need buddies to work with them as that feels natural to them.


I do a lot alone. But yeah I like companionship. Correct. I am highly independent though in my life.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Only competent leader is ENTJ.


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> Where does the DGAF type fit in all this?


dgaf? what's that


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

dgaf's prob hard-worker because that sounds like an ISTJ to me


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Yup XD nailed it. They work hard because they Don't Give A Fuck.


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

they dont give a fuck unlike us intuitive(I'm entp soooo


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

L'homme Unique said:


> The Hard-worker - ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP
> These guys are honest, hardworking people, who are loyal to the bone. Although they can be a bit quiet and tend to enjoy being alone, they enjoy having company over. These guys can be a bit reserved at once, but once you get to know more about them, you like them for who they are.
> The Social One - ENFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENTP
> These guys are always surrounded by people, and always need to have friends. Though they are good at socializing, and are willing to help any of their friends who are in trouble. These social-smart people have a hard time doing things alone, as they need buddies to work with them as that feels natural to them.
> ...


Well that leaves us with one more: The Extreme Generalist - The person who spends way too much time trying to oversimplify things that don't really need simplified. 

The complexities and nuances of each type give them flavor and distinction. This does not; instead it tries to homogenize everyone into even larger pigeonholes. I as an ENTP do not socialize for the same reason as any of the other types you mentioned in the social groups. They all have different motivations for why they like to socialize as well. The hard workers are motivated by different things, the quiet ones have reasons for being quiet that are different from one another, and of course the leaders all come from different points of view in their leadership too. The combination of our preferred cognitive functions changes how we go about things and why. 

Sometimes I wonder if 16 types is too few, not too many.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

L'homme Unique said:


> The Hard-worker - ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP
> These guys are honest, hardworking people, who are loyal to the bone. Although they can be a bit quiet and tend to enjoy being alone, they enjoy having company over. These guys can be a bit reserved at once, but once you get to know more about them, you like them for who they are.
> The Social One - ENFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENTP
> These guys are always surrounded by people, and always need to have friends. Though they are good at socializing, and are willing to help any of their friends who are in trouble. These social-smart people have a hard time doing things alone, as they need buddies to work with them as that feels natural to them.
> ...


Congrats you just described the four temperaments


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

ShushFox said:


> Congrats you just described the four temperaments


wait... WHAT the heck is the temperaments?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

L'homme Unique said:


> wait... WHAT the heck is the temperaments?













According to Galen, the imbalance of pairs resulted in one of the four temperament categories (or personality types): _sanguine_ (being optimistic and social), _choleric_ (being short-tempered and irritable), _melancholic_ (being analytical and quiet), and _phlegmatic_ (being relaxed and peaceful).​​


https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/psychology/four-temperament








An Introduction To The Four Temperaments > Blog > The Rose Garden - Buffalo, NY - Early Childhood Center


"There are four seasons of the year, four elements (earth, fire, water and air) and four basic temperaments present in human beings. Hippocrates identified them to better understand individual differences and how they affect the way people respond to healing treatments. It behooves educators and




therosegarden.us










OSPP Four Temperaments Test


Personality test of the four temperaments: sanguine, choleric, melancholic and phlegmatic



openpsychometrics.org


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584 (diagnosed with ADHD and depression)


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

I guess phlegmatic is hard-worker, choleric is leader, sanguine is social, and melancholic is quiet.. and I'm sanguine-melancholic. I'm way too chaotic and friendly to be choleric, and when I'm mad, I'm not too mad. and I procrastinate too much to even be considered phlegmatic


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

what element/hogwarts house is with each tho?


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Wow I derailed the thread effortlessly


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

L'homme Unique said:


> wait... WHAT the heck is the temperaments?


Old theory.
Workers are melancholics, socials are sanguines, leaders are cholerics, quiets are phlegmatics


----------

